# Edit a Hollywood Trailer!



## Rv5 (Sep 26, 2019)

Adobe are running a cool competition; they're providing clips of the Terminator: Dark Fate trailer for people to edit up themselves, along with a selection of music and Adobe assets.

https://terminator.adobe.com/challenge (&gt;Adobe Terminator Challenge&lt;)

Top Prize:

$10,000 cash
One-year Creative Cloud membership
Private screening for you + 50 friends
Chance to showcase your work at Adobe MAX
Runners-up (2):

$1,000 cash
One-year Creative Cloud membership
Chance to showcase your work at Adobe MAX
 
Young Creator:

$2,000 cash
One-year Creative Cloud membership
1:1 virtual consultation with Adobe Creative Director
Chance to showcase your work at Adobe MAX
No affiliation etc, just something I enjoyed doing in days of yesteryear, re-building trailers, so pretty cool there's this kind of media to play with!


----------

